# Sardo e dintorni



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quanta ignoranza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al max potevo arrivare a tradurre "agguantammì"....va bene che il sardo è proprio un'altra lingua ma è davvero incomprensibile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> al max potevo arrivare a tradurre "agguantammì"....va bene che il sardo è proprio un'altra lingua ma è davvero incomprensibile


 
"agguantammì" che ha più difficile di "arroppu"?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "agguantammì" che ha più difficile di "arroppu"?


forse che agguantare esiste anche in italiano?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> forse che agguantare esiste anche in italiano?


se fai quel ragionamento sei rovinata, niente (o poco) è come sembra.

la mia collega mi aveva chiesto se "domo mea" (il titolo di una canzone dei tazenda), volesse dire duomo mio


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se fai quel ragionamento sei rovinata, niente (o poco) è come sembra.
> 
> la mia collega mi aveva chiesto se "*domo mea*" (il titolo di una canzone dei tazenda), volesse dire duomo mio


casa mia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> casa mia?


certo. quando l'ho detto alla mia collega, dopo averla guardata con aria perplessa, m'ha risposto "ah già che scema". le è venuto più spontaneo associare con una parola "simile"


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo. quando l'ho detto alla mia collega, dopo averla guardata con aria perplessa, m'ha risposto "ah già che scema". le è venuto più spontaneo associare con una parola "simile"


il sardo, grazie alla sua posizione isolata, ha mantenuto parentele strettissime col latino ma non solo, ci sono aree di catalano (nei pressi di Alghero, se non erro) però la maggior parte delle parole risulta incomprensibile se non le conosci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> il sardo, grazie alla sua posizione isolata, ha mantenuto parentele strettissime col latino ma non solo, ci sono aree di catalano (nei pressi di Alghero, se non erro) però la maggior parte delle *parole risulta incomprensibile se non le conosci*


come tutte le parole di una lingua che non conosci


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come tutte le parole di una lingua che non conosci


beh, certo. però è strano come in uno stesso stato possano coesistere lingue incomprensibili a chi non le conosce


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se fai quel ragionamento sei rovinata, niente (o poco) è come sembra.
> 
> la mia collega mi aveva chiesto se "domo mea" (il titolo di una canzone dei tazenda), volesse dire duomo mio


Angelo, ma sei sarda ? 

dio, adoro la cucina sarda ed il suo vino...........certe sbronze !!
ed il pane poi, stupendo !

azz, il pensiero mi ha fatto venir voglia.
stasera vado in un negozio che conosco e comprero un po' di vettovaglie tipiche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, certo. però è strano come in uno stesso stato possano coesistere lingue incomprensibili a chi non le conosce


se per questo in sardegna ci sono diversi dialetti, per lo più incomprensibili a chi è di una diversa zona della sardegna. dimmi una frase in logudorese o peggio in sassarese e piango cercando di tradurla. ma non la vedo come una cosa strana.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Angelo, ma sei sarda ?
> 
> dio, *adoro la cucina sarda* ed il suo vino...........certe sbronze !!
> ed il pane poi, stupendo !
> ...


si.
anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se trovi due panade me le compri? grazie altrettanto


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se per questo in sardegna ci sono diversi dialetti, per lo più incomprensibili a chi è di una diversa zona della sardegna. dimmi una frase in logudorese o peggio in sassarese e piango cercando di tradurla. ma non la vedo come una cosa strana.


a me sembra strano ma allo stesso tempo bellissimo, adoro le varietà linguistiche e dialettali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a me sembra strano ma allo stesso tempo bellisso, adoro le varietà linguistiche e dialettali


io invece lo vedo normale e banale, scontato. credo sia solo questione di... abitudine, oserei dire.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io invece lo vedo normale e banale, scontato. credo sia solo questione di... abitudine, oserei dire.


ad esempio pavese e piacentino sono abbastanza diversi, il piacentino è gnucco da far paura. quando gli zii del mio ragazzo hanno cominciato a parlarmi a raffica in dialetto ho dovuto drizzare le orecchie al 200% x capirli. però i dialetti sono bellissimi


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si.
> anche io
> 
> 
> ...



Ti da mandu una... cummenti d'olisi,  angioni e pattattasa? O de perdingianu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti da mandu una... cummenti d'olisi, angioni e pattattasa? O de perdingianu?


 
perdingianusu. ti fatzu da serbirora


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si.
> anche io
> 
> 
> ...


penso che mi " limiterò " a comperare 

carasau, pecorino e cannonau


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> penso che mi " limiterò " a comperare
> 
> carasau, pecorino e cannonau


ma non hai detto che adori la cucina sarda?


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non hai detto che adori la cucina sarda?


infatti, ho detto " mi limiterò " a comperare vettovaglie, ossia cibi tipici, non " piatti tipici ".

e poi, a volte, adoro i piaceri semplici, e penso che magiare pane e pecorino sardo, accompagnato del mitico vino sardo sia un'esperienza fantastica per chi non è sardo ma sa apprezzare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti da mandu una... cummenti d'olisi, angioni e pattattasa? O de perdingianu?


Io pattattasa, grazie


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io pattattasa, grazie


Patate e agnello 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pesantina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Patate e agnello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e sei stata generosa.
io l'agnello impiego mediamente tra i 30 e i 32 giorni a digerirlo. unitamente allo strutto della panada (non ho mai azzardato assaggiarla) credo mi ci vorrebbe un'intera stagione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Patate e agnello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Acc ...non l'ho imbroccata


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sei stata generosa.
> io l'agnello impiego mediamente tra i 30 e i 32 giorni a digerirlo. unitamente allo strutto della panada (non ho mai azzardato assaggiarla) credo mi ci vorrebbe un'intera stagione



Pero' e' una cosa da leccarsi le dita dei piedi! La crosta e' la parte migliore 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le versioni piu' digeribili sono con pollo o verdure... quella di melanzane (perdingianusu) e' ottima.

Pensa che la panada originale ha il ripieno di anguille al sugo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' e' una cosa da leccarsi le dita dei piedi! La crosta e' la parte migliore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aiut'. chi sono? che ci faccio già qua? chi cazzo mi ha scaraventato giù dal letto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la mia preferita è quella con i perdingianusu. in realtà quella con l'angioni l'ho assaggiata (una volta) e la sto ancora digerendo; col pollo non l'ho mai mangiata; ne ho anche mangiato una versione con altra carne ma non ricordo cosa fosse,  era buonina, ma il mio amore rimane per quella con il perdingianu; se poi arriva direttamente da oschiri, the panada's city, sono la donna più felice del mondo (mi accontento di poco). 

	
	
		
		
	


	




di quella con l'anguilla, nonostante mi piacciano le anguille, mi dà noia anche l'odore, l'ha portata una volta mio cugino: quando ho visto quel panadone (era cinque volte la grandezza media) stavo per avere una serie di orgasmi indescrivibili, quando ha poi detto che era con l'anguilla si è sfiorata la tragedia familiare il giorno di pasqua


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Anche i dolci sardi sono buonissimi...però non ricordo manco un nome


----------



## Old irresponsabile (12 Marzo 2009)

qulache anno fà lacoravo con un collega sardo, originario della zona di Olbia so non ricordo male.

Un giorno mi regalè una specie di salsiccia, essiccata e/o affumicata, piuttosto piccante.

Mi disse il nome ma ciao, chi se lo ricorda.....però quanto era buona me lo ricordo eccome!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> qulache anno fà lacoravo con un collega sardo, originario della zona di Olbia so non ricordo male.
> 
> Un giorno mi regalè una specie di salsiccia, essiccata e/o affumicata, piuttosto piccante.
> 
> Mi disse il nome ma ciao, chi se lo ricorda.....però quanto era buona me lo ricordo eccome!!!


sartizzu


----------



## Old irresponsabile (12 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sartizzu


forse....si, può essere. Ma è passato tanto tempo, non me lo ricordo proprio.

ma quanto era buona.....si scioglieva in bocca!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Anche i dolci sardi sono buonissimi*...però non ricordo manco un nome


 
 ma dai? tu che apprezzi i dolci? chi l'avrebbe mai detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












pistoccheddusu, gueffusu, pardulasa, papassine, pan'e saba, sospiri, mostaccioli, pirichittusu, sebadas... non me ne vengono in mente altri


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *ma dai? tu che apprezzi i dolci? chi l'avrebbe mai detto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa vorresti insinuare?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (12 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai? tu che apprezzi i dolci? chi l'avrebbe mai detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























  scusa ma mi sono venuti in mente Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo....


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa ma mi sono venuti in mente Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo....


 

















   è vero!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

Pero' che buoni i piricchittusu... ma anche i pistoccheddusu!

Certo che il sardo e' stranuccio come lingua 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Provate a indovinare cos'e': piriccoccusu

Si astengano i sardi


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' che buoni i piricchittusu... ma anche i pistoccheddusu!
> 
> Certo che il sardo e' stranuccio come lingua
> 
> ...


 
così a prima vista mi verrebbe da dirti "pericoloso" ma so già che è sbagliato. qualcosa che ha a che fare col fuoco?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> così a prima vista mi verrebbe da dirti "pericoloso" ma so già che è sbagliato. qualcosa che ha a che fare col fuoco?



No e' un frutto


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' un frutto








  che frutto è, di grazia? le pesche?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che frutto è, di grazia? le pesche?


No le albicocche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io parlucchio il sardo ma certe volte mi stupisco


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No le albicocche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è tua figlia?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è tua figlia?



Si degna di mamma con le dita nel naso


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si degna di mamma con le dita nel naso


dita nel naso a parte, è bellissima e biondissima! complimenti


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

Per il momento parlucchia tre lingue... devo prepararla per il sardo


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per il momento parlucchia tre lingue... devo prepararla per il sardo


sti ca...3 lingue a 3 anni! che fortuna e che brava!!! ti bagnerà il naso anche col sardo


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sti ca...3 lingue a 3 anni! che fortuna e che brava!!! ti bagnerà il naso anche col sardo


Non lo so, il sardo e' una lingua che va morendo... dovrebbero insegnarla a scuola... non serve a un cazzo pero' e' un peccato.


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so, il sardo e' una lingua che va morendo... dovrebbero insegnarla a scuola... non serve a un cazzo pero' e' un peccato.


è vero è un gran peccato un po' come x tutti i dialetti italiani. abbiamo ubna grande varietà e la stiamo facendo morire generazione dopo generazione


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero è un gran peccato un po' come x tutti i dialetti italiani. abbiamo ubna grande varietà e la stiamo facendo morire generazione dopo generazione


Credo che i giovani si vergognino di parlare il dialetto... almeno questo vale per il sardo...


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che i giovani si vergognino di parlare il dialetto... almeno questo vale per il sardo...


anche x il ns dialetto, ti tacciano subito di ignoranza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No le albicocche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diciamola tutta: in cagliaritano viene utilizzato anche per rivolgersi con signorilità ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   alle ragazze. "oh piricoccuuuuuuuu!!!" "castia cussu bellu piricoccu!"
la traduzione (letterale e non) la lascio a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. invece perdingianu e melanzana era facilmente associabile eh


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> diciamola tutta: in cagliaritano viene utilizzato anche per rivolgersi con signorilità (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






   non si smette mai di imparare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai? tu che apprezzi i dolci? chi l'avrebbe mai detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

certo che anche nel meneghino ci sono parole "strane": chi sà dirmi cos'è il pedriò?  si astengano i milanesi....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Marzo 2009)

e "mugnagh" e "magiustar"? questo però è pavese


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e "mugnagh" e "magiustar"? questo però è pavese


 
i "mugnagh" a ghin anca in del briazò !!!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> i "mugnagh" a ghin anca in del briazò !!!


una faza una raza.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> certo che anche nel meneghino ci sono parole "strane": chi sà dirmi cos'è il pedriò? si astengano i milanesi....


Non lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	







soleluna80 ha detto:


> e "mugnagh" e "magiustar"? questo però è pavese


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so


se sei di Milano e non sai cosa sia il pedriò, non ti parlo più!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se sei di Milano e non sai cosa sia il pedriò, non ti parlo più!


 Non lo so ...sono di milano.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...sono di milano.


 
a Pv è l'imbuto....i mugnag le albicocche e le magiustar le fragole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a Pv è l'imbuto....i mugnag le albicocche e le magustar le fragole


Ecco perché non sapevo l'mbuto ...l'ho sempre usato con mia madre che era ligure.
Albicocche e fragole lo sapevo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

e il "cassù" sapete cos'è? sempre meneghino, ovviamente....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e il "cassù" sapete cos'è? sempre meneghino, ovviamente....


cagiugo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cagiugo?


E' il mestolo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma che milanese sei......


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' il mestolo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'esportazione


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> d'esportazione


un'immigrata insomma.
permesso di soggiorno?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un'immigrata insomma.
> permesso di soggiorno?


no intiendo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un'immigrata insomma.
> permesso di soggiorno?


e tu lo sapevi il significato di "cassù"?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e tu lo sapevi il significato di "cassù"?


claro che no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma pure io sono immigrata


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> claro che no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
siciliana?


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' il mestolo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non l'avevo mai sentito


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non l'avevo mai sentito


non mi stupisco, tu sei della bassa....


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non mi stupisco, tu sei della bassa....




















   in effetti
ed il mantin?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

andiamo avanti in questa mini-lezione di meneghino: cos'è la "scighera" ?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> in effetti
> ed il mantin?


 
il fregone dei piatti....o straccio in genere.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il fregone dei piatti....o straccio in genere.


 
da noi è il tovagliolo...ma te la do buona


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> andiamo avanti in questa mini-lezione di meneghino: cos'è la "scighera" ?


 
boh!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> boh!


la nebbia.....


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la nebbia.....


----------

